# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Koncepti i jetës!

## vagabondi1

e lexova kete shprehje diku..me erdhi edhe njehere ne mendje kjo pyetje qe i beja vetes shpesh here..
e shohim kete shprehje pothuajse kudo,neper libra,neper kenge dhe neper shume firma te anetareve te Forumit Shqiptar..
a nuk eshte vetem nje "teori" kjo,qe te gjithe ne e e dime permendesh dhe qe e permendim kudo?!
a e jetojme jeten neve ashtu sic duam ne (?!) apo ekziston gjithmone dicka qe do shkoje ndryshe apo nje pamundesi..?!
dikush tha: 
jetoje cdo dite si te ishte e fundit! 
a ikemi vertete mundesite dhe vullnetin per te realizuar dicka te tille?!

----------


## leci

do ishte e bukur.
por jo.nuk ka mundesi

----------


## Barbika

Varet sa e don veten e bashke me veten dhe jeten tende.

----------


## Enola

Jeten njeriu e jeton se cka cte beje...por nuk besoj se eshte e mundur te ndjeke moto qe per mendimin tim paksa realist jane pak utopike...
Nejse po te mundohemi ndoshta arrijme dicka 
Never say never :buzeqeshje:

----------


## leci

Te jetosh jeten eshte e pamundur.
te jetosh eshte mundesi e te gjitheve..
eshte jeta qe nuk te jep mundesine ta jetosh,sepse vendi ku jemi nuk na perket,sepse perfundimisht jeta nuk eshte e jona.
jeta na perdor vetem per te arritur perhershmerine.

----------


## frozen22

une githmone them qe jetoje jeten pasi 1 ke,edhe e nesermia kurre nuk mund te vjeri.
meso nga e djeshmja,mos prit te nesermen por kupto edhe shijo te sotmen.live while u can.
une per vete mendoj qe e jetoj jeten time edhe nuk do doja asgje me shume edhe asgje me pak.
uroj qe te gjithe te keni nje jete sa me te bukur.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Mundohu* ta shfrytezosh jeten ne maksimum (nder limiteve qe kemi).

Jetoje jeten aq sa mund ti sjellesh vetes kenaqesi pa prishur kenaqesine e ndo nje tjetri.

Jetoje jeten por gjithashtu kujdesu nga jeta.

Per mendimin tim, mund ta jetosh jeten ne nje menyr qe mund te perfitosh nga ajo.

----------


## Mina

Une do te shtoja dicka te vogel por me kuptim; Jetoje sic duhet jeten!

----------


## vagabondi1

Faleminderit per mendimet tuaja,pasi i lexova me vemendje ishin me te vertete pergjigjie me mend  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju urroj dhe un nje jet sa me te bukur
befshi qef vllezer dhe motra

----------


## FierAkja143

Varet si e konsepton secili kete shprehje...rinia (sidomos teenagers) na duket sikur te jetosh jeten do te thot te vesh ne per disco, te besh jet nate, te pish duhan, te kesh b/f or g/f etj...domethen mos tju japesh shum llogari prinderve dhe te besh ate qe do te japi kenaqsi per momentin.  Ka dhe nga ata qe mendojne qe duhet mbaruar nje here shkolla ti vesh bazat jetes dhe pastaj mbas univercity do fillosh jeten.  Sa per ata pak me me "llogjik" me te rriturit mendojne se u know bera 5 lek per nje jave dhe do prish ne fund te javes 10 sepse do jetoj jete....Well kete "jeto jeten" me duket se e kemi keqkuptuar pak....jeta eshte e bukur dhe duhet te kenaqemi por te gjitha gjerat ne kohen e tyre se po nuk punove dhe ske lek per te ngren buke nuk ke si ta jetosh jeten kurse po pate tru dhe mbarove nje shkolle te mire, ke dhe 5 lek, pastaj dil dhe shit mendje ne per pazar me bmv...se ja vlen.


oh dhe nje gje...jeta jetohet ashtu si e duam ne nga momenti qe e kemi ndertuar ne ashtu si duam ne, se nga qelli nuk na vjen as gje te gjitha i bejme vet...so jeto sot por shiko te planifikosh qe te jetosh akoma me mire neser.

----------


## igli

Jeto JETEN?!per te mos thene shume gjera mbi kete problem po i bie shume shume shkurt.ai qe di ta jetoj le ta jetoj,ai qe nuk di ta jetoj do mesoj... 
nejse pervec shakave... eshte nje e tille ndaj secili nga ne ka fatin dhe rastin e mire qe ta jetoj ate sipas deshires se tij.. ka shume probleme ,halle,e sakrifica... por mos harroni se ne qoftese nuk do te ishin ato nuk do te kishte kuptim jeta...jane ato qe e bejne me gjalleruese me te lumtur dhe me sbavitese... duke ju uruar nje jete sa me te qete dhe me te lumtur po e mbyll...

----------


## kolombi

JETO JETEN?
O njerez nuk eshte kaq e lehte e mos e genjeni veten me iluzione .Shume  nga ne fati i ka detyruar te jetojne jeten brenda nje kornize.E rendesishme eshte te dish te mundohesh ti marresh jetes castet me te lumtura gjithe bukurite,ta jetosh me menyren tende.

----------


## Altina

Jetoje Jeten nuk do te thote te jetosh ate qe do ti te jetosh. Per mendimin tim te jetosh jeten do te thote te rrezikosh.
Rreziku eshte progres.
Po shpresove ka rreziik te deshperohesh;po tentove, ka rrezik te deshtosh. Por eshte e nevojshme te kalosh rreziqe, sepse rreziku me i madh ne jete eshte te mos rrezikosh asgje.

----------


## *Ema*

Ne radhe te pare, cili eshte perkufizimi i jetes?
jete = qejf apo cfare?

Ta jetosh jeten sikur te ishte dita e fundit, nuk do te ishte e mundur. Nese sot do te ishte dita e fundit e jetes sime do te isha shume e zhgenjyer, ka shume gjera qe i kam premtuar vetes qe do ti beja... megjithate sot edhe mund te jete dita e fundit...

Te jetosh, do te thote ti maresh gjerat ashtu sic vinin, te shfrytezosh momentet qe duhet shfytezuar dhe te dish ti vesh vetes dhe te tjereve frena...

Shpesh degjoj se shoqeria e sotshme eshte shume individualiste, dhe mendoj me vete se kjo eshte budalliku me i madh ne bote. Sot ne shkojme te gjithe si kope pas nje endrre ose jete te perbashket...

----------


## Klevis2000

*Doni apo nuk doni ju jeten do ta jetoni sepse jua ka dhuruar Zoti dhe vjen nje dite e bukur tek Ai do ktheheni por duhet te zgjidhni mynyren se si do ta jetoni kete jete kaq te "gjate" :P kaq komplekse dhe secili prej jush le ta krahasoje jeten e tij me nje liber kur kapaket jane lindja dhe vdekja brenda tyre jane fletet te cilat shenojne cdo dite veprat tuaja ne fund ky liber do ju kthehet po juve por  mos harroni me nje shperblim ose me nje denim sipas asaj qe keni shkruajtur me punet e juaja.*

----------


## Enola

Ore jeten doni s'doni do ta jetoni...
mire apo keq do ta jetoni....
nese ka te mira detyrimisht do kete dhe te keqija
kjo eshte jeta
vazhdoni ta jetoni
dhe shume mbi jeten mos filozofoni
jo duhet kjo jo duhet ajo
nuk e mesoni ju jeten 
eshte jeta qe ju meson juve 
me te mirat dhe te keqijat e saj

----------


## vana

Jeta eshte aq e shkurter sa qe nuk mundemi ti pergjigjemi kesaj pyetjes! Koncepti i jetes do te jet i qart kur nuk te jemi me ne kete bote. Te kisha edhe njehere mundesine te isha femije, atehere do tu pergjigjsha pozitivisht....... Por tani smundem, ka te mira dhe te keqija, gjeja me e veshtire eshte qe nga te gjitha eksperiencat qe ke bere te mesosh nga to..... Por e mira nuk ka fund, pra jeto me shpresa, por gjithmon me kembe ne toke!

----------


## vullnet_a

Sa here, para se te bieni n'gjume keni vendosur, qe diten qe vjen do te ndryshoni diqka ne jet dhe kurr nuk keni punuar ne at drejtim? Deshiren per t'arritur diqka te madhe ne jete t'gjith e kemi, nuk mjafton vetem deshira, duhet pune dhe diciplin.

"Kam endrruar qe jeta te jet e lumtur, kur jam zgjuar kam kuptuar se jeta eshte e veshtir. Kam punuar dhe jam bindur se te veshtersia qendron lumturija"

----------


## Altina

Njerez te jetosh jeten nuk eshte vetem te shfletosh kalendare dhe ma pas te mbash mend data te rastesishme.

----------


## kolombi

Jeta eshte teper e shkurter per tu bere egoist.

----------

